# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Eric Nute punked by Shonie Carter

## NickHex81

Here's a summary of the story and the link to the radio interview with Shonie and Paul Lazenby who was trying to arrange the fight. 

http://www.sherdog.net/forums/showth...=shonie+carter

I'm sure y'all know Eric Nute...?  :Chairshot:

----------


## USfighterFC

he got shit on pretty bad

----------


## sonar1234

I met Shonie Carter this summer at a TKO event here in Montreal, all i can say is that he is one funny guy, has a fighter he is average but has an entertainer he is 100% funny.

I really hope that Sonny comes back to TKO to fight some more and entertain us the Montreal fans LOL

----------

